# Ebay Feedback - Rant



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I've been selling war nickel lots on Ebay and since the coins all had the same mint mark I listed them as Lot 1, Lot 2, etc. I had a rear end of a donkey bid on Lot 6. That lot contained 3 nickels which was clearly stated in the auction. There was a picture of the lot and again clearly stated in the listing that the picture was of the lot you would receive. So I get a message that he was unhappy because he only got three of his six coins. I was very poilte and explained that he had misread the title. It said Lot 6 not a lot of 6. I apologized for any confusion and thanked him for his business. I got another message saying he'd been buying for 10 years and I was intentionally misleading people. I told him that lot 2 had three coins and lot 5 had four coins an nobody else had made the mistake. I also said I've been selling on Ebay for 12 years and try to do my best to make my listings clear. I got one more message today and he was still ranting and said the feedback would reflect his displeasure. He gave me negative feedback. Thanks to the buttheads in charge at Ebay I can't give him a negative nor a neutral. So I can either give him a positive or none at all. Either way my reputation has been hurt by this scum and I lose all the way around because I can't respond. He strikes me as a guy who has a lot of money and just can't admit to a mistake. I know he didn't read the listing. He just saw the price and knew it was low for six coins. He thought he was getting a real bargain. Instead he paid what he should have and is upset by it. Ok, I'm done. I just feel bad because I've always gone out of my way to satisfy the customer and there was no way of placating this jerk.

Nomad


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Nomad said:


> I've been selling war nickel lots on Ebay and since the coins all had the same mint mark I listed them as Lot 1, Lot 2, etc. I had a rear end of a donkey bid on Lot 6. That lot contained 3 nickels which was clearly stated in the auction. There was a picture of the lot and again clearly stated in the listing that the picture was of the lot you would receive. So I get a message that he was unhappy because he only got three of his six coins. I was very poilte and explained that he had misread the title. It said Lot 6 not a lot of 6. I apologized for any confusion and thanked him for his business. I got another message saying he'd been buying for 10 years and I was intentionally misleading people. I told him that lot 2 had three coins and lot 5 had four coins an nobody else had made the mistake. I also said I've been selling on Ebay for 12 years and try to do my best to make my listings clear. I got one more message today and he was still ranting and said the feedback would reflect his displeasure. He gave me negative feedback. Thanks to the buttheads in charge at Ebay I can't give him a negative nor a neutral. So I can either give him a positive or none at all. Either way my reputation has been hurt by this scum and I lose all the way around because I can't respond. He strikes me as a guy who has a lot of money and just can't admit to a mistake. * I know he didn't read the listing. He just saw the price and knew it was low for six coins. He thought he was getting a real bargain. *Instead he paid what he should have and is upset by it. Ok, I'm done. I just feel bad because I've always gone out of my way to satisfy the customer and there was no way of placating this jerk.
> 
> Nomad


At least you know why you got the bad feed back. Next time construct your ad so that this type of confusion dosesn't happen again.

Did you offer him a refund?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Nomad said:


> I've been selling war nickel lots on Ebay and since the coins all had the same mint mark I listed them as Lot 1, Lot 2, etc. I had a rear end of a donkey bid on Lot 6. That lot contained 3 nickels which was clearly stated in the auction. There was a picture of the lot and again clearly stated in the listing that the picture was of the lot you would receive. So I get a message that he was unhappy because he only got three of his six coins. I was very poilte and explained that he had misread the title. It said Lot 6 not a lot of 6. I apologized for any confusion and thanked him for his business. I got another message saying he'd been buying for 10 years and I was intentionally misleading people. I told him that lot 2 had three coins and lot 5 had four coins an nobody else had made the mistake. I also said I've been selling on Ebay for 12 years and try to do my best to make my listings clear. I got one more message today and he was still ranting and said the feedback would reflect his displeasure. He gave me negative feedback. Thanks to the buttheads in charge at Ebay I can't give him a negative nor a neutral. So I can either give him a positive or none at all. Either way my reputation has been hurt by this scum and I lose all the way around because I can't respond. He strikes me as a guy who has a lot of money and just can't admit to a mistake. I know he didn't read the listing. He just saw the price and knew it was low for six coins. He thought he was getting a real bargain. Instead he paid what he should have and is upset by it. Ok, I'm done. I just feel bad because I've always gone out of my way to satisfy the customer and there was no way of placating this jerk.
> 
> Nomad


I, too, would have offered a refund (shipping is, of course, his as it was his mistake). I've had several customers who are also incapable of reading the description. Or looking at the pictures... 

But this:


> Thanks to the buttheads in charge at Ebay I can't give him a negative nor a neutral.


is _why_ sellers aren't allowed to leave negatives or neutrals. 

He really didn't do anything wrong, so far as the transaction itself is concerned. He might be a moron who's incapable of reading, and he seems to think that is _your_ fault, but he did do his part. 
He bought and paid in a timely manner. He didn't cheat you, rescind payment or have you mail to a fraudulent address. His part was fair.

Leaving negative feedback because you're mad about what he left you is called retaliatory feedback. And that is the reason eBay no longer allows we sellers to leave anything but a positive. Too many sellers were basically holding their buyers hostage with the feedback process ('leave me a positive or else!') and that's simply not fair. 

So far as your current FB, just make a note under it explaining what happened and what you did to try to make it right.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

you can say anything you want and call it positive.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Next time why don't you list as Lot A, Lot B , Lot C etc. There will be less confusion.
Linda


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

If sellers were allowed to give neutral or negative feedback the buyers might be more inclined to work with you and not give negative knowing they can't get any in return. He never gave me a chance to make it right. He was nasty and accusatory right from the beginning saying I purposely misled him. I sold five other lots with no problem. Here's the auction. Tell me if it is misleading if you read the whole listing and not just the title.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120496146897&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT

Nomad


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I agree the title left it open to intrepretation. Description clearly says listing is for the three nickels shown. I like the A, B, C option.

Two notes:

Now a buyer cannot get a poor feedback (e.g., negative) rating as sellers can't leave anything but a positive. If reported as a non-payinig buyer, and they don't eventually pay, then they just get an unpaid buyers strike. As far as I know three of those get you kicked off eBay. You can code an auction to block certain buyers, such as two unpaid buyer strikes within, as I recall, 30 days.

(And, eBay has shortened the waiting periods. You can now file for non-payment after four days, and file for refund after an additional four days. Use to be seven and seven.)

Postage is the same to AK & HI and US Territories as it is to the other 48 states.

Also put him on your blocked buyer list. Over the years I've accumulated about 100 on there. Predominately for not paying within a reasonable period of time or not paying at all. A couple are there just because of their attitude. One I remember is I was selling hand-forged S-hooks. Description cleared stated that, being hand-forged, they were not identical and the buyer would received what I picked off the top of the pile. Buyer demanded I sort through them and only send the best ones to her. Another left a neutral because I didn't knock off all of the welding flux before painting a working tool. He went on the list even though he paid promptly.

I wish eBay had a buyer cooling off period before they could leave neutral or negative feedback. That is they notify eBay of their intent. eBay then notifies the seller they have X number of days to try to resolve it with the buyer. If buyer is still unhappy, they can confirm the feedback after that period.

Virtually all of my neutrals and negatives have been knee jerk reactions without their even bothering to contact me first.

The negative will go off your feedback rating in one year.

It seems like most of the buyers I have a problem with are new to eBay.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

The problem I have with the negative is that since I've had so many health problems this year I haven't had many auctions. So when I got one it dropped my percentage down to 97.1. If I had 1000 feedbacks in the last year it would barely have dropped at all. I know people look at that. Also if people would bother to give feedback it would help. I only get about 1 in 3 people who will do it. I don't give any until I get some as a seller. As a buyer I always give some as soon as the item arrives. I also have a blocked list and I added the guy right away so he wouldn't bid on any more coins just to screw with me. Oh well, I would have fixed the problem if given a chance but some people are convinced everyone is out to cheat them. Time to move on and sell more to fix that percentage.

Nomad


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Don't forget to put a calm, professional response under their negative telling what you had done to make the situation right.

Buyers do read that stuff. If your reply is more reasonable than his negative, you still win.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

ErinP said:


> Don't forget to put a calm, professional response under their negative telling what you had done to make the situation right.
> 
> Buyers do read that stuff. If your reply is more reasonable than his negative, you still win.



Too late. I was upset and said what I felt. His claim doesn't hold water. His last response was how a lot of 6 coins turned into 3. Right below his words is the title of the auction saying lot 6 not a lot of 6 and showing he was wrong. He was just such an ass he couldn't admit he didn't read the listing. I've been selling for 12 years and it's rare to get a buyer like this, but it happens. With the current feedback rules there is nothing to keep those kind of people in check.

Nomad


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Nomad said:


> Too late. I was upset and said what I felt. His claim doesn't hold water. His last response was how a lot of 6 coins turned into 3. Right below his words is the title of the auction saying lot 6 not a lot of 6 and showing he was wrong. He was just such an ass he couldn't admit he didn't read the listing. I've been selling for 12 years and it's rare to get a buyer like this, but it happens. With the current feedback rules there is nothing to keep those kind of people in check.
> 
> Nomad


At first glance, i keep seeing "Lot of 6", too. Just because that's a common thing in a title. 

being grumpy in the reply was not a good idea. But I guess you're right. It's too late. 


As a seller, I still appreciate eBay's new policy of not allowing neutral/negatives for buyer. Far more often than not, it was used as retaliation by a POed seller. It made the rest of us look bad.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

With that type of attitude, it's no wonder you received negative. You have to understand that it isn't that the buyer is an 'ass', stupid, or a 'moron'; the fault rest with your description. You believe it to be clear because 'you' know what you have; he doesn't know yet and is accustom to title description of numerical numbering of items you received. That's the customary way of doing a description on Ebay.

He really did not do wrong. You really did not do wrong. It's a misunderstanding, pure and simple. In view of that, if you want to maintain your good rating, it's up to you make things right. You should immediately offered to give him a refund rather than argued the point with him. 

People forget that Ebay is your business. You have to run it like a business and give the buyer the benefit of the doubt, even when they are wrong. The old "the customer is always right" is an old saying because it works.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Ok, I'm done. I will continue to list multiple items as lots and if a moron that by his own words has been buying on Ebay for ten years can't figure it out, he shouldn't be on there. 

At least I know now that I can't come here to blow off steam, it won't happen again.


Nomad


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Several years ago I listed an item and put a $1 bill beside it for scale. Sold and then the buyer wanted to know why the $1 bill wasn't included with the item.

Thus, when doing something like that now I include in the description the listing is for the described item only and does not include anything else used for illustration purposes.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Nomad said:


> Ok, I'm done. I will continue to list multiple items as lots and if a moron that by his own words has been buying on Ebay for ten years can't figure it out, he shouldn't be on there.
> 
> At least I know now that I can't come here to blow off steam, it won't happen again.
> 
> ...


Or you could chalk up all the comments and suggestions on the same board you list the rest of life's learned lessons.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

To illustrate you cannot idiot proof a listing I'm working this one now. Buyer bought a 28-pound item and did a PayPal. Then notified me he didn't want it shipped to his eBay/PayPal address in VA, but rather to an island off of WA. I billed him for the difference in shipping cost. He is balking about paying them saying it doesn't say in my listing if a buyer changes delivery address they will be charged for the extra shipping.

Well, all future listings will now.

I've had somewhere around 11,000 eBay sales. First time this has happened.

Update: Guy said he didn't understand the PayNow he did had shipping to VA and not WA and will pay.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

Well if you want to play dirty file an item not paid case on him and if he does not respond to it close it right away at the end of the waiting period and his negative feedback comments will be removed.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Virtually all of my neutrals and negatives have been knee jerk reactions without their even bothering to contact me first.


I am fortunate to have not recieved a negative in 2500 + FB's, but the three neutrals I have gotten were all unfair, and no one contacted me first.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We sold a set of items about a year ago. DW made sure everything was in the photo we used in the listing and put into the box when we shipped. We actually used a checklist to make sure we had the entire set.

We listed clearly that if the buyer was not satisfied, we would offer a refund minus S&H and by bidding the buyer was accepting those terms.

The buyer advised me the package arrived with some of the items missing. 

I assumed she was honest and was open minded to the possibility that something happened in transit. I began asking questions about the condition of the box, i.e. was it damaged, did it appear to have been opened and re-sealed, etc. She became angry and accused me of stalling.

I offered the refund but she balked at paying the shipping back to me and complained that they had already started using the items they did have.

I stood my ground because I know we did not fail to include everything. We even searched our house up and down in the off chance one of the kids misplaced something or it was knocked behind a couch or something. It had to all be there.

Long story short, she accused me of being dishonest and left negative feedback. I simply responded that she claimed items were missing and that I offered a refund that she did not accept.

I have to admit though, it still bothers me.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

whodunit said:


> We sold a set of items about a year ago. DW made sure everything was in the photo we used in the listing and put into the box when we shipped. We actually used a checklist to make sure we had the entire set.
> 
> We listed clearly that if the buyer was not satisfied, we would offer a refund minus S&H and by bidding the buyer was accepting those terms.
> 
> ...



A few years ago I sold a large lot of Covergirl Makeup to a woman who claimed I only sent 50 pieces instead of 100 as advertised. I had the post office slip with the weight on it and knew it had been packed properly. She took half the pieces out...the best ones...and filed a complaint with Pay Pal. It didn't matter what I said or what proof I had they sided with her and I had to refund the whole price and got my half box back. What made me know for sure that she was a thief is that the box was insured and she wouldn't even try to file a claim. Even the cop that interviewed her said he was pretty sure she was lying but couldn't prove it. Oh well, there are people like that. Her husband sent me a threatening message through Ebay and I tried to report it. Ebay said they couldn't read the messages so it was my word against theirs. Good old Ebay looking out for the seller...not...yet again.

Nomad


----------



## springledge (May 2, 2007)

Here's one for you. My son sells video games on Ebay. I work for him and answer his email. This guy sent me an email saying that the game he got did not work. It was a used game and he was aware of that. Since, the game didn't work, I told him that if it was a satisfactory solution to him, we would give him a full refund for the game and the shipping he paid for the game. He did not have to send the game back since it was defective. I bent over backwards to be nice and told him how sorry we were that it happened.

He wrote back to say the refund was satisfactory. I went to give him the refund and saw his negative feedback...."Disgraceful...seller sent me a game that didn't work and said I would only get a little money back". My point is.....some people are real jerks and can't be pleased no matter what you do. 

I may be handling it wrong, but I did not give the refund at that time. 

Our return policy...which is clearly stated in the auction... is that if you are sent an item that is defective, if you will send the item back, we will send a replacement or if a replacement isn't available we will issue a refund when we receive the item back in the same condition it arrived to you in. We do reimburse the return shipping.

When he emailed me to ask where his refund was, I just sent him back an email telling him that if he returned the item, we would refund him when we received it back.

In the previous email, I had stated that "if it was a satisfactory solution for him, I would issue a refund immediately and he wouldn't have to return the game." As he demonstrated publically that this was not satisfactory, I could offer the second option, which was for him to send the item back for a refund or replacement.

If he files a dispute, all Pay Pal requires is that we refund him if the item is returned, so he just dirtied his own nest. I just get so tired of it sometimes, that I could scream! You try to be nice to people and they turn around and do something like that.


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

There are a lot of nasty buyers on Ebay. We sold items on Ebay for years, and even made a living at it at one point. One of our buyers filed a chargeback on her credit card through Paypal without contacting us, saying that someone had used her account without her knowledge, and that she didn't receive the product described in the auction. We thankfully had shipping insurance and a signature required form, showing that she had received the item and signed for it herself. While researching the issue, we found that she had several negative feedbacks from sellers complaining of the exact same thing we were going through. Apparently, she regularly bought expensive items on Ebay, and then just filed a chargeback to get her money back. Thankfully she lived only a couple of hours away from us, and we were able to file charges against her with the local police department. She sent us the funds for the item a second time, with a check and an apology letter...and ended up in court under charges for other thefts she had committed online on Ebay and other auction and sales sites. I was so glad that I went to the trouble that I did, maybe we prevented her from committing more fraud against other sellers!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I am now unsure of Ebay rules as I have not sold on there for almost 1 year I have things sitting out that I had planned on listing this week now I am almost scared to. As per paypal rules Item not as described the discription is the words not the title. In the description she has the word three and the number 3 concerning the number of nickels. The picture is also of 3 nickels. I can not understand how someone actually read the entire auction description and did not understand this.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

No longer sell on ebay, but i still buy a lot fairly often.

Now I use ecrater.com to sell my stuff [and I have a LOT of stuff] Use google checkout, and it is free o flisting fees, I only pay Google checkout their percentage 2.9% or something like that.

It works quite well for me, when I get more organized, I will list much more.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Nomad- I looked at your auction and it was a complete NO BRAINER. It was clearly for (3) nickels. I don't blame you one bit for being frustrated and I have a very hard time making up excuses for people who are I G N O R A N T & M E A N! Okay, notice I didn't say "stupid." That is because I highly doubt that buyer was. If he was a decent human being, he would have looked at your auction again and realized he was "mistaken." It is pretty sad when the general populace of Ebay buyers cannot be expected to understand what a "Lot" distinction is. Lot 6 is a clear title for a grouping (i.e. name). Had the title said "Lot of 6," then I believe there may have been an issue. I don't sell on Ebay, either. Now, even less interested & would rather sell elsewhere.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> Nomad- I looked at your auction and it was a complete NO BRAINER. It was clearly for (3) nickels. I don't blame you one bit for being frustrated and I have a very hard time making up excuses for people who are I G N O R A N T & M E A N! Okay, notice I didn't say "stupid." That is because I highly doubt that buyer was. If he was a decent human being, he would have looked at your auction again and realized he was "mistaken." It is pretty sad when the general populace of Ebay buyers cannot be expected to understand what a "Lot" distinction is. Lot 6 is a clear title for a grouping (i.e. name). Had the title said "Lot of 6," then I believe there may have been an issue. I don't sell on Ebay, either. Now, even less interested & would rather sell elsewhere.


Ditto.... I also thought the auction was a NO BRAINER for (3)


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Keep an eye on said moron... if said moron has an auction of something you even halfway want, buy it, and get revenge.

Did his negative feedback have 'details'... if so, are his details accurate... "I thought I was buy a Lot of Six instead of Lot 6".... 

when I read negative comments from these kind of people, it negates their concerns in my book....


----------



## porboy298 (May 10, 2002)

Your ad was a no brainer for three coins only. It sucks not being able to post a Neg feedback in a case like this for the seller against the buyer. I used to sell on ebay back in the late 90's and early 2000 but once they went to paypal and I got hacked twice and screwed once I quit. Don't need the hassle. I still buy but only if they will take a US Postal Money Order or I can card it.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Ok I buy on e-bay, and I see an auction for 3 coins.


----------



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree that I think your listing was clear. It just sucks you got a bad buyer. I buy alot on ebay and look through the feedback. I looked at yours and you only have the one and all of the rest say good things about you so I wouldn't hesitate to buy from you.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

While I too thought the auction could have been listed clearer, I think the buyer was wrong. If that was me I would have gone back and read it again and made sure I clearly understood what I did wrong. I may have asked for a refund but since it was clearly the buyer's mistake I wouldn't have expected one.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I can't believe this thread is still going. I've stopped selling on my account for a while and I'm selling on the wife's. Her account is still a bit short of 1000 positives and I want to get it there to get a red star. lol

Nomad


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Well, picked up a negative from a 'buyer from hell'. Contacted me in a fit. They item they received wasn't anything like the item in the photographs. I charged $1.10 too much in postage. I said color would be flat black when it was more flat gray. And more.

We went back and forth a couple of times with my mostly asking questions.

Buyer demand money back immediately - even before they shipped item back to me. I did so, including their payment for initial shipping.

It was a blacksmithing item which can have a jewelry usage. Fifth one sold as such. Other four had no problems with what they received.

On the the $1.10. I charge a $1.00 handling charge per shipment - not per item, but per shipment. The $.10 was I didn't have a small flat rate box handy so used an Priority Mail flat rate envelope. There is a $.10 difference in price now. Buyer said no where in your description did you mention that handling handling charge. True, but if they had requested a shipping quote first it would have been included in that estimate.

I replied to their feedback with something like "Buyer would complain if hung with a new rope. Quickly gave full refund."


----------



## klickitat (Dec 26, 2008)

I had a business 8 years ago selling small motors and parts. I started having problems with people buying a motor and replacing expensive parts with their defective parts and sending it back for a refund. I started spraying ultra-violet ink on the motors and parts so that I had proof. All it took was to mention it and people quit instantly.

I was blackmailed at least once a month with a message such as "I will ruin your 100% rating". As the years wore on and ebay made it more and more clear that they did not give two shakes about sellers, so I told them that my business would go else were. 

The constant raising of sellers fees, the lack of protection for sellers, the anti-gun policies, the paypal scam and so on just makes me stay completely away from the whole outfit. 

Oh yeah one last one for you to wonder about. 26 months ago I sold a guy a hopped up motor. I got good feedback and everything was fine. Then a year after I sold the motor I had some health issues and shut my business down. I also shut down my paypal account so I would not have to pay monthly fees. (business account) So last November I get a call from paypal saying that I owed them $1700. Come to find out that the guy canceled his credit card 23 months after the sale and 1 month before his credit card period for doing so ended. Paypal did not care that it was almost 2 years ago and that I had good feedback on the sale. Ebay would not do anything about it either. I spent 3 days fighting with ebay, paypal and this guys credit card. I finally talked with a lawyer and he told me that there was not a thing I could do about it. Moral of the story is make sure that your ebay business is an LLC and even when you think it is over, just wait......


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I sold an item on the wife's account about two months ago. The buyer waited until the last day to file a complaint to get a refund. I had already offered a refund twice and he refused. He even wrote in his complaint that he saw that he was protected as a buyer and thought what the heck, I'll get some of my money back. Not too bright. I wrote back and stated my case very clearly and told Ebay that since they have their wonderful policy of no negative feedback for buyers, we sellers have no way of weeding out the scammers. I have never won with them or Pay Pal before, but I must have said something right because the case was closed. I hate non-payers and scammers. It's too bad Ebay treats the little seller so poorly. I know they are just trying to weed us out and only deal with the big sellers.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

The moron who I wrote about left me negative feedback today. I wrote to Ebay and asked why it would be allowed to stand since he filed a claim filled with lies and lost. They said without a court order they couldn't have it removed. So once again I'm screwed because of the stupid rules Ebay has put in place. I will be so glad when I have other ways to make money and I can stop selling there.


Nomad


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I agree with you completely. Feedback is not simply I paid on time give me a positive. The feedback is suppose to represent the entire transaction. In my opinion, a buyer that provides problems after the sale is a poor buyer and not worth the pittance you make from the sale. I did find a way to warn others about the buyer. Leave positive feedback and state the buyer paid promptly. Then go back and leave follow up feedback and tell the story. Ebay allows that. What ebay does not allow is leaving negative remarks with a positive rating. 

Unfortunately, ebay has gone to the greedy. With ebays rising costs to transact business, and trying to force you to ship free or for nearly nothing, the profit margin is not there any longer. I closed a store front to sell on ebay and was doing great for several years (been selling since ebays inception). Since the feedback change and fee changes my profits have dropped to 25% of what they used to be. Just not worth it. Especially with all the new fee changes coming up.


----------

